# BMK mit Unterklassen nach DIN EN 81346



## M-Ott (23 Juli 2015)

Ich möchte einfach mal in die Runde fragen:
Gibt es jemanden, der die  Kennbuchstaben beim BMK nach DIN EN 81346 mit Haupt- und Unterklasse  vergibt? Also beispielsweise FB für FI-Schalter und FC für Sicherungen.


----------



## TimoK (30 Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ja, wir machen das. Ist allerdings ehrlich gesagt recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach gut einem Jahr Einführungszeitraum ist es aber zumindest mit den gängigen Bezeichnungen auch Alltag geworden.

Gruß
Timo


----------

